# Right angle drill adapter - damn, that's handy!



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

You must be new to the parade.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

What type of bit did you use? A stubby Daredevil looks like it would work.

To be honest, I always figured those type of right angle adapters were crappy and wouldn't work well, especially when drilling thru something that would require high torque. Good to hear that it works.

I've actually been really lucky and have been able to use my M12 impact to get into all the tight areas I've come across lately.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I have this one and I love it. It's pricey, but I've had it for several years and used the crap out of it and it's still going. I've used it with an impact lots of times, and drilled up to 1 1/2" holes with a daredevil in old wood, and it had no problem with it. The bits are held in the same way as an impact, so no worry about losing them. And the adjustable steadying arm is nice, makes it usable in pretty much any orientation you throw it in.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I like the Daredevil bits because they are ferocious with high torque but also because you can go easy without pushing on the bit and let it go slow without needed much torque.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> I like the Daredevil bits because they are ferocious with high torque but also because you can go easy without pushing on the bit and let it go slow without needed much torque.


Yes, this is so true. 

I can make a smallish hole in the ceiling and stick the impact with a daredevil bit into the hole and drill down thru the top plate of the wall with 1 hand holding it and letting the impact and bit do all the work.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

I bought that one three or four years ago. I've abused it a ton. More than a few times I've said, "Well, this will finally kill it but I really need to make his happen (whatever I was doing), so oh well," and found that it held up. Seriously, abused it a ton. I'd buy it again no questions asked as soon as it DOES finally explode. Drill hits, paddle bits on 12" extensions, thinwall high speed cutters, on my impact and on my drill, and of course a lot of actual screwing (drywall screws, peanut screws, etc). Great product.


----------



## Islander (Jul 11, 2016)

HackWork said:


> What type of bit did you use? A stubby Daredevil looks like it would work.
> 
> To be honest, I always figured those type of right angle adapters were crappy and wouldn't work well, especially when drilling thru something that would require high torque. Good to hear that it works.
> 
> I've actually been really lucky and have been able to use my M12 impact to get into all the tight areas I've come across lately.


I used 5/8" and 9/16" wood bit (Bosch Daredevil). Lost one of those bits, because I couldn't get back out through the hole. That's the downside of this adapter - it doesn't lock the bit in like some. Still, was worth it. 

Also used it to drill holes in 2X6's studs, after removing the baseboard and cutting holes in drywall. Again, incredibly handy.


----------



## Islander (Jul 11, 2016)

telsa said:


> You must be new to the parade.


I'm relatively new to the residential renovation parade. I've never seen anyone ever use that kind of gizmo in all my years of commercial builds.


----------



## Islander (Jul 11, 2016)

B-Nabs said:


> I have this one and I love it. It's pricey, but I've had it for several years and used the crap out of it and it's still going. I've used it with an impact lots of times, and drilled up to 1 1/2" holes with a daredevil in old wood, and it had no problem with it. The bits are held in the same way as an impact, so no worry about losing them. And the adjustable steadying arm is nice, makes it usable in pretty much any orientation you throw it in.


Yeah, I think the Milwaukee offset drive adapter you mention will be the one I buy next. Getting the DeWalt was sort of a "last minute, need it first thing tomorrow" purchase.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I have a brand new 18'' drill bit extension with a broken off daredevil shank stub cleanly flush stuck in the lock in spot. So far no amount of beating will shake that stub loose. That is my one problem with daredevil bits, they twist off pretty easy, or hitting one single nail and the bit is no good afterwards. I'd be willing to pay more for better steel in the mix, I hope the Bosch people read the posts here. It sure don't act like German steel..........


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I haven't broken a Daredevil yet and I used them in impact guns 95% of the time.

A little tip, look on Amazon and buy the large quantities when they go in sale. I bought a 40 pack of 13/16" for $80. At $2 a piece, who cares if I lose it in the wall or break it.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

macmikeman said:


> I have a brand new 18'' drill bit extension with a broken off daredevil shank stub cleanly flush stuck in the lock in spot. So far no amount of beating will shake that stub loose. That is my one problem with daredevil bits, they twist off pretty easy, or hitting one single nail and the bit is no good afterwards. I'd be willing to pay more for better steel in the mix, I hope the Bosch people read the posts here. It sure don't act like German steel..........


That's the problem with the daredevil, that sharp little spur is very delicate and if it touches anything harder than wood, that's the end of it, you can't really sharpen them. 

As far as twisting the shaft - I haven't found any that are mangle-proof, if you use an impact, you're going to go through some bits.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I haven't broken a Daredevil yet and I used them in impact guns 95% of the time.
> 
> A little tip, look on Amazon and buy the large quantities when they go in sale. I bought a 40 pack of 13/16" for $80. At $2 a piece, who cares if I lose it in the wall or break it.



It is probably the fact that I was using a regular cordless non impact drill. That thing has injured my wrist so many times I hate it. But I most likely drill 100 times the lumber in any given day than you since I am primarily a roper. 

I'll try impacting drilling out again for a while. See how that works for me, it didn't so good last time, but that was back in the days when most batteries were ni cad and worthless anyway.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> It is probably the fact that I was using a regular cordless non impact drill. That thing has injured my wrist so many times I hate it. But I most likely drill 100 times the lumber in any given day than you since I am primarily a roper.
> 
> I'll try impacting drilling out again for a while. See how that works for me, it didn't so good last time, but that was back in the days when most batteries were ni cad and worthless anyway.


Yeah, that is true. My customer was making fun of me yesterday because I couldn't hammer staples in very well. I usually make 5-10 holes and hammer in 4-6 staples per job lol.

An impact won't fight back so it will be much better on your wrist.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The impact is easier on the wrist but it bends them so fast you don't even have time to react. 

I use the clutch a lot with a cordless drill. You can do 95% of your work with the clutch at the highest setting, but it lets go before you snap a bit or a bone. Then if you need the full power, switch it from driver to drill and get everything just right.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> Yeah, that is true. My customer was making fun of me yesterday because I couldn't hammer staples in very well. I usually make 5-10 holes and hammer in 4-6 staples per job lol.


This is why I use these, so much more dignified, and there is no such thing as an overdriven one hole strap.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> This is why I use these, so much more dignified, and there is no such thing as an overdriven one hole strap.


Oh yes, we've spoken about this before. I think you made fun of me for using typical black wood/drywall screws because you had something better. But then I told you about the 50lb boxes my father gave me and you got all jealous.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> Oh yes, we've spoken about this before. I think you made fun of me for using typical black wood/drywall screws because you had something better. But then I told you about the 50lb boxes my father gave me and you got all jealous.


Using drywall screws is pretty close to using duct tape but equity trumps.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> Using drywall screws is pretty close to using duct tape but equity trumps.


I used to use the typical #10 screw, I'm sure you know what I mean. But I found that drywall screws had a much sharper point and were easier to start.

BTW, the romex strap you posted above has always been too loose for me since it goes up high. I found the flatter ones work better.

You can see the one on the white wire in this picture:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I used to use the typical #10 screw, I'm sure you know what I mean. But I found that drywall screws had a much sharper point and were easier to start.


No I definitely agree, sheet metal screws suck for wood, the point sucks and the threads are too fine. 

I get good wood screws at the Ace hardware they are something like these 

https://www.mcfeelys.com/10-x-1-1-4...nd-washer-head-combo-drive-qty-100-6txu1.html 










I like those even better than the ones I get, they have the combo head so I could use square drive. There's a lot of good wood screws around for furniture, the guys that install cubicles / "modular office furniture" usually have tons of them.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

That screw is nice with the washer. The deck screws I usually use to hold up service risers will slip right thru the 2-hole straps if I don't put a washer on each one.


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

I love that Milwaukee right angle adapter. I started using it with a bit-holder instead of a stubby screwdriver for awkward angle work. Easier to hold steady pressure on the fastener without also trying to turn the stubby handle with fingertips.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> That screw is nice with the washer. The deck screws I usually use to hold up service risers will slip right thru the 2-hole straps if I don't put a washer on each one.


For bigger screws did you look at the Spax screws at HD? 










http://www.homedepot.com/p/SPAX-1-4...Zinc-Coated-Lag-Screw-4581020700767/202041026


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> For bigger screws did you look at the Spax screws at HD?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look nice, but I have a couple boxes of deck screws to go thru first :whistling2:

Those Spax are damn expensive.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Boxes of deck screws too!?! 

You should sell your buckets of screws on craigslist to the craigslist deck builders and drywallers and spend the money on spax, at six one hole straps a week we aren't going to live long enought to use them all.


----------



## Ty the electric guy (Feb 16, 2014)

Islander said:


> Bought one of these for an insanely tight spot in an attic to drill down into a wall cavity: https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.right-angle-attachment.1000830237.html Best $20 I've spent in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This has to be one of the best purchases I've made. I've abused mine for 3 years. Get use to replacing spade bits when you drop them down the wall though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HKK (Dec 5, 2013)

Stop leaving your spade bits in the dark get this one 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

HackWork said:


> That screw is nice with the washer. The deck screws I usually use to hold up service risers will slip right thru the 2-hole straps if I don't put a washer on each one.


FastCap sells fantastic screws suitable for you.
Power Head Wood Screws


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The PowerHead Screws main advantage is its large, oversized flat head. *

The oversized head has 4x the holding power [of] a conventional screw head*. 

Comes with a [ trick] tip to easily self-drill into studs.

See the entire PowerHead Screw Family We currently are switching all screws to fit a T20 torx bit from a square drive bit, to check bit availability or if you have any questions please call us at 888-443-3748.

Ob. cit.

FastCap

http://www.fastcap.com/estore/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=13284&idcategory=0


----------



## Islander (Jul 11, 2016)

Ty the electric guy said:


> This has to be one of the best purchases I've made. I've abused mine for 3 years. Get use to replacing spade bits when you drop them down the wall though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, that's the downside of it. Maybe I'll start buying cheap bits for using in attics and other places where they will be dropping into walls. I'm surprised they haven't built an adapter that has a locking mechanism for bits. Then again, that perhaps would interfere with sales of their offset drills or drivers.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I bought that POS Dewalt a couple of years back and the first time I went to use it it exploded. Threw it in the trash and never thought about buying one again.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

drspec said:


> I bought that POS Dewalt a couple of years back and the first time I went to use it it exploded. Threw it in the trash and never thought about buying one again.


I rank more a DIY toy than serious trade worthy tool.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Pivoting head driver is nice to keep around.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Pivoting head driver is nice to keep around.


Does that have the torque to turn a Daredevil thru a pair of old 2X4 top plates?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Does that have the torque to turn a Daredevil thru a pair of old 2X4 top plates?


I think it does, I know it works fine with paddle bits.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Does that have the torque to turn a Daredevil thru a pair of old 2X4 top plates?


Yes. It won't go all day but it will make a few holes, no problem. It really comes in handy with screws in impossible places (think Bosch dishwasher). Come to think of it, Bosch probably invented the driver to hook up their damn dishwashers  .

Sometimes for the odd tool, it's nice to have a different battery platform because you can grab it and you know it's fully charged.


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

Islander said:


> Ty the electric guy said:
> 
> 
> > This has to be one of the best purchases I've made. I've abused mine for 3 years. Get use to replacing spade bits when you drop them down the wall though.
> ...


 There Milwaukee has a locking collar. That handle also rotates side to side to reduce profile and increase stability


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I have one of these dewalt gizmos..never used it. I heard a few negative things about it and ended up getting some right angle drills before needing it. Maybe I'll gift it for holidays. lol


----------

